# Looking for new snowboards.. hellpp



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats up all, Ive been snowboarding for about 2 years, I Picked up a Atomic Hatchet 152 i think Last year at ski dazzle for like 100 bucks. (my buddy told me that was a great board for a great price so i got it.

I want another board to have on back up. but i want a light board, that goes fast but is easy to move with.



im 5'9
135
size 10 1/2 shoe
ability, Like to go down fast, and carve... Doing lil jumps
riding style , right foot first
i picked up some burton cartels from sierra snowboard.com for 100 bucks

any suggestions on what to be looking for? going to ski dazzle this weekend, hope to find something good..
budget $100 to $200
Cheaper the better.. don't mind spending money... just don't want to if i don't have to Wouldent mind older models


Also looking for a begginer board for my girlfriend
She is 

5'3
120
Size 7 shoe
Ability, barley Learning


Looking for a good inexpensive board for a begginer female. Let me know, Thanks


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Um try looking for a Rome Anthem for you. It really it a great board fun to ridre I have one from a few years back. I don't know how cheap you are going to be able to find one or if you will find one. I'm guessing Ski Dazzle is just having a swap or they are selling last years equipment or equipment from a couple of seasons ago. 

As far as for you girl I don't knwo to much about girls boards I'd have look around and i don't have the time right at the second cause I'm at work. But if Boardaholic chimes in she generally has good input.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds to me like you may want to lean toward a directional or directional twin board if you are looking to primarily carve and go fast with stability and a little bit of freestyle. Here are a couple to look at:

Rome Anthem Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Burton Custom Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Lib Technologies 1986 Magne-Traction Mullet Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax 
K2 Podium Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
K2 Eldorado Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax

A little spendy but a good reference while you look around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Sounds to me like you may want to lean toward a directional or directional twin board if you are looking to primarily carve and go fast with stability and a little bit of freestyle. Here are a couple to look at:
> 
> Rome Anthem Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
> Burton Custom Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
> ...



awesome, thanks... What do you suggest for a female?


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Um try looking for a Rome Anthem for you. It really it a great board fun to ridre I have one from a few years back. I don't know how cheap you are going to be able to find one or if you will find one. I'm guessing Ski Dazzle is just having a swap or they are selling last years equipment or equipment from a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> As far as for you girl I don't knwo to much about girls boards I'd have look around and i don't have the time right at the second cause I'm at work. But if Boardaholic chimes in she generally has good input.


Rome Anthem i think will be narrow for 10 1/2 boot in your size board.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> Rome Anthem i think will be narrow for 10 1/2 boot in your size board.


Nope I know people who have ridden them will size 11's at 0-0 and had no problems. Assuming he has sangled out his stance a little he should be alright.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you can find a Ride Timeless for a good price you'll be very happy with that for what you're looking to do as well.

In terms of women's beginner boards... I got my GF a Ride Vista which is a beg/intermediate woman's deck you could also check out their Solace. Rome makes a couple of real nice womens boards o the Blue and the Vinyl as well as anything from Roxy, who are made by Mervin which makes LibTech and Gnu...


----------

